# Hasbro 29" Hero Series Millennium Falcon



## RonH (Apr 10, 2001)

Received my Hasbro Hero Series Millennium Falcon this afternoon. Dimensions are approx. 29" LOA and 22" wide, which is very near the 30"ish (depending on who you ask) length of the prop in the first Star Wars film. Obviously the ship is being sold as a kid's toy, but I don't believe a kid would be very happy with one of these big boys. It's extremely lightweight vinyl plastic, and the only movement is the radar dish that rotates horizontally and the upper laser cannons that have an extremely limited range of motion. I haven't done reference pic comparisons yet, but the molded on detail is hit and miss. Some can stay, others will have to be excised and replaced. The bottom is a disaster area. The landing legs are just extruded blocks, not even at the correct height. I'll simply cut all that off and rebuild the housings. The lower cannon is molded into the window and all of that will have to be replaced. The cockpit is 2.5" high and will look really nice once accurized with an interior.
I'm totally happy with the beast because the proportions look fairly accurate to me. The big plus is that the center sides of the ship are mostly bare plastic flats where you are supposed to attach included stickers. This toy is a scratchbuilder's dream. It's close enough in size that after some reworking and addition of kit parts, you can have a very close representation of the original filming model.
The Falcon is exclusive to Walmart and is unavailable online due to preorders. The only way you can get one if you didn't preorder is in a store. So go bug your local Wallyworld and find something else for your kids to play with. 

Here's the link to the album: http://s70.photobucket.com/user/RonH_photos/library/Hasbro Hero Millenium Falcom

Photobucket isn't working correctly today and won't let me upload the 8 other pix I took to show you. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I've noticed there's an X-Wing in the line as well.

It's funny to me how things are sort of full circle. Blow molded vinyl toys used to be the cheap thing, the 'apology' toy, the thing you pick up in a drugstore to keep a kid quiet. I once had a vinyl submarine, I think it was meant to be Nautilus class, that was bought at a corner liquor/magazine/cigarette store and it was one of my favorite toys until it broke. I think it cost like 75 cents. 

I have a hunch that Falcon is a tad more expensive. 

But now vinyl is the IN thing. Giant vinyl figures with limited articulation seem all the rage. Heck, I've even noticed that there's a line of SW toys that are, in effect, 'green army men' in style (and still costing a pretty decent chunk of money for what they are- solid, unpainted little statues. Hello, Marx! Welcome back to the 21st Century!)

round and round we go. What's next, stamped tin windups?


----------



## RonH (Apr 10, 2001)

The preorder price was $59.99 with free shipping. The price once it came in stock this week jumped $7.50 but is down to $62 today. It's quite a bargain considering you get a good starting off point for accurizing.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Star-Wars-Rebels-Millennium-Falcon-Vehicle/38082550


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

The X-wings are available at our local Wal-Mart. About 30.00 Impressive size, but the cockpit is just a sticker. The photos on the box look like the wings are too short. You can't see them in the box, so I can't say if they actually are.


----------



## Neo-uk (May 6, 2007)

I bet we dont get these in the UK


----------



## RonH (Apr 10, 2001)

Here's the pic of the X-Wing on the side of the box. Looks to me like the wings are a single piece, so I doubt a kid would be happy with it either. I leave it to the experts as to whether it's a good base for accurizing.​


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

Here's a thread about the X-Wing;

http://www.therpf.com/f11/hasbro-hero-series-1-18-scale-x-wing-heavy-mods-224604/?highlight=x-wing

I was really looking forward to working on one when I saw it in store a few days ago, but apparently the damn thing is practically "Glue-proof." Pretty much ruins it as a model base for me.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I picked up one of these huge Falcons.

I went to a few Walmarts over the week and none seemed to carry them, then finally I went to one and they seemed to have ALL off them.

Anyway, here are my thoughts.

It seems as though they did a fantastic job for 80% of the project, then had a party over the weekend, got drunk, smoked some funny plants and then said screw it for the remaining 20%.

Yes, the bottom is part of the 20%.
I don't understand why they didn't do the guns for the bottom. 

Here is the biggest problem......
The mandibles are too short.
Why do such a fantastic job, and then make the mandibles too short.

To fit into a box dimension perhaps?

Which may also explain why the landing gear legs are so short.

Based on stated dimensions, it seemed as though this was going to be the basis for a really nice 1/48 scale Falcon.

However, when you account for the mandibles being to short, it alters the overall scale. Now being something close to 1/43.

A lot of the detail that is there, is really nice.
Crisp and sharp (for the vinyl material that is used).
Much MUCH better than the MPC/AMT kit.
However slightly simplified to deal with undercuts and draft issues that require seperate parts on a 'real' model.

For $60.00, your going to get the biggest and almost the most accurate Falcon out there.
But be warned, in person, it looks a little weird being too short in the front.

Accurate parts could make this a fantastic subject, but then there is still the scale issue.

If you in question about this Falcon, I suggest go out and get one.
If you don't like it, or just want to hold it in your hands for a little bit, the packaging is super simple (just some carboard spacers in the box).
It is very easy to repackage for return.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The shortened Mandible issue reminds me of the wonderful Hallmark lighted Ornament I placed on our tree last weekend (yes, my Fiance loves a early Christmas).
Excellent detail, better than the MPC kit, but the mandibles are at least a quarter too short. I have to place it so it hides the shape through foreshortening.

Like the waistband being too tall in some references, I wonder if the short mandibles have a similar cause?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Richard Baker said:


> Like the waistband being too tall in some references, I wonder if the short mandibles have a similar cause?


Yes I'd love know myself.
I only did a perspective comparison between the Hasbro Falcon, the MPC/AMT, and both the 1/72 and 1/144 Fine Molds Falcons.

In all cases, the Hasbro came up short in the Mandibles.

That is not to say that both MPC/Amt and FM COULD be the wrong dimensions. But I consider that unlikely.

Also, something that reinforces the 1/48 scale is wrong, is the diameter of the cockpit and connecting tube. At 2.625", it comes to 10.5' at 1/48 scale.
Whereas the actual diameter on the full size cockpit set is about 9'.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I had heard just the opposite, that the mandibles on the Hasbro Falcon are correct in length and proportion, and even toe-in, just like the studio models, while the model kits had incorrect mandible lengths and do not have the toe-in, requiring major surgery to correct.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Trek Ace said:


> I had heard just the opposite, that the mandibles on the Hasbro Falcon are correct in length and proportion, and even toe-in, just like the studio models, while the model kits had incorrect mandible lengths and do not have the toe-in, requiring major surgery to correct.


The MPC/AMT Falcon and ONLY the 1/144 Fine Molds Falcon indeed do have a toe in.

Only the 1/72 Fine Molds Falcon has the non-toe in mandible issue.

I can't speak for the Revell Falcon as I have never seen it.

While thats an interesting tid-bit to chew on, I have never, never heard anyone in the past talk about the mandibles being too long on any previous Falcon kit.

And without having the time to break out ruler and calculator and get all 'rivet counter-ish' everything to my eye says that the mandibles are too short based on previous models and drawings that have been burned into my head over the years.

But I won't throw the statement out without due consideration.

There may also be some slight porportional differences between the 32" and 5 foot Falcon miniatures.

This Hasbro offering does look like its based on the 5 footer.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

The new Hasbro is almost dead on to the 5' model in shape and proportions, though the detailing is a mix of the 5' and 32". Both MPC and Finemolds made the mandibles too large but at least MPC got the toe in right.

There are a few builds on the RPF of both MPC and Finemolds kits where the mandibles were cut off and rebuilt smaller, which made them look a lot like this Hasbro version.


----------



## RonH (Apr 10, 2001)

My Falcon has some structural issues and I was wondering if anyone else's does as well. Looking at the front, the mandibles are not parallel and there is a slight twist to the one on the right. Worse, looking at the side, everything forward of the entry ramp housing is angled upward. I haven't cracked it open, but it appears to need some surgery to ensure proper alignment.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

robn1 said:


> The new Hasbro is almost dead on to the 5' model in shape and proportions, though the detailing is a mix of the 5' and 32". Both MPC and Finemolds made the mandibles too large but at least MPC got the toe in right.
> 
> There are a few builds on the RPF of both MPC and Finemolds kits where the mandibles were cut off and rebuilt smaller, which made them look a lot like this Hasbro version.


Interesting.

Do you have links to the RPF builds?

I'd love to see them.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

I'm curious about the mandible issue, too. This is a lot like the gridline question for Enterprise kits, which one is correct? Which one isn't? From the little discussion I've seen, and the images available, it almost looks like the mandibles on the toy are indeed a bit small... but I'm still not sure...


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

ClubTepes said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Do you have links to the RPF builds?
> 
> I'd love to see them.


Discussion of the Hasbro Falcon

FineMolds 1/144 Millennium Falcon Mandible & Jawbox Surgery

FM 1/72 Millennium Falcon Mandible Surgery

MPC Millennium Falcon Modification


----------



## ViperRecon (Aug 3, 2010)

MPC's mandibles are too long: http://www.therpf.com/f11/another-mpc-millennium-falcon-modification-158075/

Fine Molds' mandibles (on the 1/72 version) have the famous "toe-in" problem as well as issues with the jaw boxes: http://www.therpf.com/f11/fm-1-72-millennium-falcon-mandible-surgery-159331/

As I recall there are also problems with the location and size of access pits on the mandibles for both of those kits. We've been looking at incorrectly modeled mandibles on mass produced kits since the first Falcon came out - it's no surprise that after a while those parts can start looking "right". What you really need to compare the Hasbro Falcon to are the studio models, not any of the commercially available kits that have come out up to now (be they Argo Nauts, MPC/ERTL, Fine Molds, or whoever).

Mark in Okinawa


----------



## Fiver (Aug 30, 2002)

Lo,

I don't think anyone's posted on this so I thought I would let everyone know that I just picked up a "Falcon" at Walmart for $15!!! That's 75% off of retail price which make all of the down sides pretty minimal. It's got it's problems but it can be worked with; in fact I just saw a bunch of upgrades for it available from "Shapeways" and most of them are pretty reasonably priced.

Anyway, hope this is valuable.

Cheers,

Fiver


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I am wondering where I can find one of these that isn't on Ebay for $300! A clue, anyone?


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

As stated above, start checking out Wal-Marts that decide to do a fire sale on the little creeps.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

charonjr said:


> I am wondering where I can find one of these that isn't on Ebay for $300! A clue, anyone?


PM me.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

ClubTepes said:


> PM me.


ClubTepes,

I am committing. Couldn't PM you again. Your box is full. I left my address in a previous PM. Please let me know full cost with shipping.

Thanks!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

charonjr said:


> ClubTepes,
> 
> I am committing. Couldn't PM you again. Your box is full. I left my address in a previous PM. Please let me know full cost with shipping.
> 
> Thanks!


Copy,
Sorry my box was full. They don't give a lot of space.

I'll contact you later today via email.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Thanks to ClubTepes for selling me a 29" Hasbro Falcon. He's given me the chance to accurize it to a replicate the 32" ANH shooting model. Now, to access the references to do this properly!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

charonjr said:


> Thanks to ClubTepes for selling me a 29" Hasbro Falcon. He's given me the chance to accurize it to a replicate the 32" ANH shooting model. Now, to access the references to do this properly!


It arrived already??
Fantastic.

Great dealing with you.
Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Oh, Yes....I Willlllll............Now to get together the ANH variants 308 has made on Shapeways. Since there appears to be ESB designs here and there, I am not sure whether it is possible to revert to the ANH Falcon. That would be the 5 footer I have heard about. Got to research before I even touch this. I need to caliper measure the pipes as well for the replacing with brass tubing. Lighting is a given. Yayess, it is a project worthy of the Force!


----------



## jlwshere (Mar 30, 2007)

Mandibles for MPC were too long. Proportions for Hasbro look pretty good. Docking bays may be a bit short. The overall size is awesome. I bought one off of ebay (dish missing) and even unpainted and decals only, the thing just grabs my attention. I would like to convert to 3 landing bays. May Scan and enlarge appropriate Bandai parts for that. I don't need mine to be 100% accurate but certain 5Foot identifiers need to be there and of course Cockpit and guns need to be re done.


----------

